# Star Wars 9: Disney kooperiert angeblich mit George Lucas



## Zelada (28. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars 9: Disney kooperiert angeblich mit George Lucas* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars 9: Disney kooperiert angeblich mit George Lucas*


----------



## FalloutEffect (28. Juli 2018)

in 20 Jahren wird sich Disney eingestehen, dass diese dritte Trilogie ein fataler Irrtum war, die kein Mensch gebraucht hat, außer die tiefen Taschen der Disneybosse...


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (28. Juli 2018)

"Finn soll ein komplett neues Outfit tragen und langes Haar haben. Auch Rey soll sich den Gerüchen zufolge stark verändert haben." 

Ah endlich. Desshalb war Teil 8 in meinen Augen so grottig...


----------



## Hasamoto (28. Juli 2018)

es ist genau das Passiert was wir ale beführtet hatten und keine ausgesprochen hat.

Star Wars VII - IX ist eine Markenverwurstung von Disney den die wollen ja die 4.5 Milliaren wieder reinholen.

teil IX wird auch nix werden da schon die Grundstory mist war.
und teil VIII war in meinen augen eine Frechheit für jeden Star Wars Fan.


----------



## Flyolaf (28. Juli 2018)

Was bin ich froh, wenn die Trilogie rum ist und hoffentlich wieder v.a. gute Einzelfilme ala Rouge One kommen. Gebt uns endlich wieder anständige und coole Schurken. Die Prequlel-Stories haben uns doch auch Count Dooku, General Grieveous, Ventress und Darth Maul gegeben. Solche Jungs (und gerne auch Mädels) will ich mal wieder sehen, keine Milch-Bubis wie Ren.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2018)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> in 20 Jahren wird sich Disney eingestehen, dass diese dritte Trilogie ein fataler Irrtum war, die kein Mensch gebraucht hat, außer die tiefen Taschen der Disneybosse...



vielleicht haben die "Fans" bis dahin endlich mal auch richtige Argumente die das begründen, ich warte immer noch


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juli 2018)

Georgieboy kritisieren und ihn dann um Hilfe anbetteln weil sie das Franchise mit Anlauf, Bergab und mit Turbo gegen die Wand fahren.


----------



## Frullo (28. Juli 2018)

Musste nicht lange überlegen, um bei "Solo" herauszufinden, bei welcher Szene wohl George... was zu sagen hatte:



Spoiler



George Lucas hat logischerweise "Wiedergutmachung" für seine... Neufassung der Szene zwischen Han und Greedo geleistet und vorgeschlagen, Han solle doch in "Solo" einfach zuerst schiessen 




Wenn dem so ist dann: Danke, George! 


Zur eigentlichen News: Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist und 1. nicht reines "Lucasianer"-Wunschdenken ist und/oder 2. nicht als Gerücht ins Netz gestreut wurde, um "den Markt zu sondieren" bzw. irgendeine wie auch immer geartete "Lawinenreaktion" auszulösen, dann:


Ist das zwar für einen "Lucasianer" wie mich zwar erfreulich, kommt aber reichlich spät. Es ist daher fraglich, ob es etwas bringt: Eine Trilogie sollte im Voraus vollständig - zumindest in groben Zügen - durchgeplant worden sein. Bei VII und VIII hatte ich jedoch nicht wirklich das Gefühl, dass hier tatsächlich ein kohärenter roter Faden vorhanden ist - klar, VIII setzt die Geschichte fort, die mit VII begonnen wurde, aber auf mich wirkt es dennoch sehr... beliebig.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Juli 2018)

> Disney versuchte mit der neuen Haupttrilogie dennoch die negativen Aspekte der Prequel-Trilogie (Episoden 1 bis 3) durch hochwertigere Dialoge und stärkere Charaktere vergessen zu machen.



Na bei dem Versuch ist es wohl geblieben. Finde die Charaktere in der neuen Trilogie mindestens genauso uninteressant wie die in den Prequels, aber dort waren sie zumindest in eine halbwegs logische Handlung eingebettet...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2018)

Gott, bitte nicht Lucas. Dann kommen wieder die unsäglichen Midichlorianer, Jar Jars und grottenschlechte Dialoge zurück.

Danke, aber nein Danke.


----------



## Frullo (28. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gott, bitte nicht Lucas. Dann kommen wieder die unsäglichen Midichlorianer, Jar Jars und grottenschlechte Dialoge zurück.
> 
> Danke, aber nein Danke.



Niemand sagt, er müsse Regie führen: "Faster" und "More Intense" reichen nun mal als Regie-Anweisungen nicht. Aber er hatte in seinen 6 Filmen zweifelsohne einige gute Stories auf Lager - und dies nicht nur in der OT.


----------



## Rdrk710 (28. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gott, bitte nicht Lucas. Dann kommen wieder die unsäglichen Midichlorianer, Jar Jars und grottenschlechte Dialoge zurück.
> 
> Danke, aber nein Danke.



Das ist immerhin eine Vision. Eine umstrittene, aber es ist eine. Und das ist besser als keine zu haben und das dann unter „Subversion“ verkaufen zu wollen


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Das ist immerhin eine Vision. Eine umstrittene, aber es ist eine. Und das ist besser als keine zu haben und das dann unter „Subversion“ verkaufen zu wollen



Wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen
Abgesehen davon würde ich mich eher davor fürchten mich tot zu lachen, wenn all das was die Hatertrolle so bemängeln, weiterhin vorkommt weil es auch schon immer in Star Wars drin war, aber naja, viele haben die Filme halt nie gesehen


----------



## Rdrk710 (28. Juli 2018)

Kriegst n Internetcookie fürs Schmidt-Zitat


----------



## Murdoc85 (29. Juli 2018)

Solang Leute wie Kennedy und Johnson an Board sind gibt's SJW pleasement. Schade SW war immer spitze, in der Rückschau waren sogar 1-3 Oscar verdächtig im Gegensatz zu dem neuen uninspirierten sjw, political Gender wahn mist.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juli 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> neuen uninspirierten sjw, political Gender wahn mist.


wirds nicht irgendwann langweilig so nen Quatsch zu schreiben? Abgesehen davon dass es nervt


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wirds nicht irgendwann langweilig so nen Quatsch zu schreiben? Abgesehen davon dass es nervt



ach naja, ich glaube nicht dass er das versteht, er hat ja schon die Alten Filme nicht verstanden
Wobei, ich glaube langsam eh nicht dass viele überhaupt Fans von Star Wars sind die sowas schreiben


----------



## Frullo (30. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wirds nicht irgendwann langweilig so nen Quatsch zu schreiben? Abgesehen davon dass es nervt



Kleine Frage zu folgendem Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jetzt hier GL mit ein paar Kumpels drauf wären mit einem Shirt auf dem steht "The Force Is Male", was wären wohl die allgemeinen Reaktionen?


----------



## Murdoc85 (30. Juli 2018)

Danke für das Bild, und ich habs dir schon keine Ahnung wie of gesagt ich habe die "alten" SW Filme gesehen und verstanden. Da standen Storytelling und Charaktere im Vordergrund. TLJ war einfach eine total beschissene Story + Rey als Mary Sue und das kann man nicht wegdiskutieren usw. die Asiatin mit Finn ar wh nur fürn Asia Markt drinn aber alssen wir das. Auch das Johnson & Disney die SW fans die das kritisieren als homophobe rassisten und sexisten beschimpft die nix zu sagen haben weil das ihr SW ist. 

Weiteres Bsp Oceans 8, da wird einfach etwas forciert und ich hab genug von dem BS. Film ist Kunst ohne Politik punkt!

Wer darüber hinwegsieht und das frisst, lasst es euch schmecken, ich persönlich mag keinen Müll aber jedem das seine.

Das Problem bei euch zwei ist doch auch, ihr habt eure mmn "pc correct" Meinung und jeder der was anderes sagt ist ein honk, objektivität gibts bei euch keine mehr, danke für den Beweis. Mit Leuten die alles nur in schwarz und weiß sehen, gibt es leider keine Diskussionsgrundlage. 
Und dieses von oben herab gehabe, gz seid die ganz großen.

Mit so arroganten Intelligenzallergikern hab ich keinen bock mehr zu diskutieren, hf in euer Blase.


----------



## Jakkelien (30. Juli 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Schade SW war immer spitze, in der Rückschau waren sogar 1-3 Oscar verdächtig im Gegensatz zu dem neuen uninspirierten sjw, political Gender wahn mist.


Genauig! Leia als starke Filmfigur zu präsentieren und einen Schwarzen Lando spielen zu lassen, waren damals etwas vööööllig anderes.
Filme haben schon immer den Zeitgeist wiedergespiegelt. Tunten und Schwule fanden ihren Weg auf die Leinwand, Lesben und auch starke Frauen.
Deal with it.


----------



## Frullo (30. Juli 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Genauig! Leia als starke Filmfigur zu präsentieren und einen Schwarzen Lando spielen zu lassen, waren damals etwas vööööllig anderes.



Nein, ist eigentlich genau dasselbe: Nur ist z.B. die 1970-80er-Leia mit einem Pinsel gemalt und Holdo mit dem Vorschlaghammer aus einem groben Steinklotz gehauen. Der Unterschied liegt daher auf der Hand: Die Kunstfertigkeit, eine "politische Agenda" in einem Film unterzubringen, ohne dass es gross auffällt...



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Filme haben schon immer den Zeitgeist wiedergespiegelt. Tunten und Schwule fanden ihren Weg auf die Leinwand, Lesben und auch starke Frauen.
> Deal with it.



Und daran ist nichts einzuwenden. Aber "die Masse" ist nun mal wie Wasser: Wenn etwas mit der höchstmöglichen Fallgeschwindigkeit darauf klatscht, wird sich das Wasser mehr oder weniger wie Beton verhalten. Sanftes Eintauchen ist weitaus zielführender...


----------



## Murdoc85 (30. Juli 2018)

Nochmal es geht nicht um ethnische oder geschlechtliche Merkmale es kann von mir aus spielen wer will. Es geht mMn erstens um die sehr schlechte Storyline und das Chraktere sowie Geschichte "Sinn" machen. Ep 1-3 war jetzt sorytechnisch  auch nicht der Burner aber so lahm wie TLJ war es nie und nimmer. Zweitens werden bei SW manche Charaktere ganz klar einer politischen Agenda unterworfen und teilweise sinnfrei ohne entprechende Entwicklung und Story reingepackt nur damit sie im Film sind.

Und drittens wie gesagt wenn man als Regisseur und Firma die eigenen Fans beschimpft, wobei nur ein Bruchteil wirklich homophob etc. sind, lässt das schon tief blicken.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Juli 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Mit so arroganten Intelligenzallergikern



Da ich bald Urlaub habe und dann 2 Wochen am Meer entspannen kann lass ich mal Gnade vor Recht ergehen und belasse es bei einer freundlichen Bitte, solche Postings mir gegenüber zu unterlassen, sonst gibts beim nächsten mal ne Verwarnung für den Spruch.  Wie gesagt heute ist mein gnädiger Tag


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wie gesagt heute ist mein gnädiger Tag



Dann frage ich mal ganz vorsichtig, ob du in diesem Thread nicht ebenfalls ziemlich dünnhäutig agiert hast.

Zwischen:


LOX-TT schrieb:


> wirds nicht irgendwann langweilig so nen Quatsch zu schreiben? Abgesehen davon dass es nervt


und:


Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Mit so arroganten Intelligenzallergikern hab ich keinen bock mehr zu diskutieren, hf in euer Blase.


...sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Juli 2018)

Sorry, aber die Geschichte ist dermaßen an die Wand gefahren, dass ich nur hoffe, dass die Neue Saga mir das gibt, was ich von Star Wars erwarte. Für mich sind die Episoden 7-9 nichts anderes als ein sinnloses Klammern an Bestehendes. Bestes beispiel dafür ist Episode 7. Fan-Service-Overkill und die klaren Anlehnungen an Ep4 ließen mir kalte schauder über den Rücken fahren.


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal ganz vorsichtig, ob du in diesem Thread nicht ebenfalls ziemlich dünnhäutig agiert hast.
> 
> Zwischen:
> 
> ...


Wenn du nicht erkennst das eines davon die Aussage kritisiert und das andere Personen beleidigt, bist du blind.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Juli 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> [...] bist du blind.



Damit kritisierst du ebenfalls eine Person... Man könnte es durchaus auch als beleidigend werten, denn dass ich wirklich blind bin, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Damit kritisierst du ebenfalls eine Person... Man könnte es durchaus auch als beleidigend werten, denn dass ich wirklich blind bin, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Du weißt aber schon das du selbst von sehen sprachst und blind die Bezeichnung dafür ist wenn man etwas nicht sieht?

Damit ist blind die passende Beschreibung dafür, wenn du einen sichtbaren, also zu sehenden, Unterschied, nicht erkennst.

Du hast also selbst die Beschreibung für deinen Zustand vorgegeben und nicht ich. Damit ist das auch logischerweise keine Beleidigung.

Aber irgendwie vermute ich das du diese Erklärung nicht verstehen wirst.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Juli 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie vermute ich das du diese Erklärung nicht verstehen wirst.



Oder nicht verstehen will


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Oder nicht verstehen will


Auch nicht unwahrscheinlich, aber die Grenzen da sind ja fließend.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. Juli 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das du selbst von sehen sprachst und blind die Bezeichnung dafür ist wenn man etwas nicht sieht?


Ist schon klar, ich fühle mich auch gar nicht angegriffen, zumal ich selbst gerne hart austeile. Ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass Manch einer hier das Echo weit weniger gut verträgt und dann leicht pampig agiert. Wenn es sich dabei um einen "Community Officer" handelt, finde ich das bedenklich.


----------



## Cyberthom (31. Juli 2018)

Leider wird Star Wars  zu sehr verwurstelt... und das ist schade. hoffe das auch Dice von Disney einen Dämpfer erhält und  die aufhören ihren Kunden die Inhalte  zu  "Rippen"  zu letzt  der Imperator! Das geht mal gar gar nicht. Ist von Dice einfach ne Riesen Sauerei!

Auch sollte die Datenschutzbehörden bzw der Verbraucherschutz mal  die  Firmen AGBs unter die Lupe nehmen.  ( verstoßen gegen die guten Sitten.)    Ein Spiel das gekauft wurde nicht zu starten bevor man auf seine Grundrechte zb des Selbstbestimmungsrecht verzichtet ist eine Frechheit.  wenn ein Vermieter ne Wohnung vermietet kann dieser auch nicht einfach alles was wer will in den Mietvertrag schreiben  und  auf  Straffreiheit  bzw.  keine Konsequenzen  bei einer Vermietung hoffen?


----------



## SGDrDeath (31. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, ich fühle mich auch gar nicht angegriffen, zumal ich selbst gerne hart austeile. Ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass Manch einer hier das Echo weit weniger gut verträgt und dann leicht pampig agiert. Wenn es sich dabei um einen "Community Officer" handelt, finde ich das bedenklich.


Das du damit gerade bestätigt hast was ich vorher geschrieben habe fällt dir nicht auf.

Das klingt dann eher nach meinem vermuteten kann und nicht nicht der Möglichkeit nicht will.

Der Community Officer hat darauf hingewiesen das der



Murdoc85 schrieb:


> neuen uninspirierten sjw, political Gender wahn mist.



einfach Quatsch ist und, Achtung meine Meinung, eine gern genommene Ausrede ist wenn der eigene Geschmack nicht getroffen wird.

Die drauf folgende Reaktion



Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Mit so arroganten Intelligenzallergikern hab ich keinen bock mehr zu diskutieren, hf in euer Blase.



ist ein persönlicher Angriff, der ein deutlich anderes Kaliber ist.  Und den User darauf hinzuweisen das sowas Verwarnungen nach sich zieht ist nicht pampig, sondern völlig korrekt (andere Foren sperren den Beitrag und den User dafür, im RL gibts dafür auch gerne mal eine Anzeige wegen Beleidigung), ansonsten landen wir hier in einem Kindergarten.

Wobei du dich darin wohl sehr wohlfühlen würdest...


----------

